# Free Webinar: 2015 70E Changes



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I looked up quick video from this same guy, he seems like an engaging speaker. Anyone ever have any experience with e-Hazard? This might be a good webinar for some folks in my shop.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, Hugh is great, I have co presented with him before and his courses are top notch. However, this one is free and has many sponsors so I would expect some sales pitches (I assume those vendors are paying for his time). Have to expect some of that with a free class.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't really have any experience with e-Hazard but highly respect Hugh - very knowledgeable guy, and willing to share his knowledge. I've read quite a few articles he's written, and he contributes a lot to discussions on the Arc Flash Forum and various LinkedIn groups.

The nice thing about free webinars is the cost , and many of them have been well worth my time (which is also valuable), but they also let you somewhat "tryout" a vendor for when time comes when you are going to invest more in training. While I wouldn't rely on a single free webinar to fulfill _all_ the electrical safety training requirements for your QEW, they can be great for filling in small gaps. Also many of the free webinars I've attended allow for a short Q&A session at the end.


----------

